# Its over.



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

<Sigh> Woke up this morning to find ALL of my P either floating, or laying dead on the sand. Some are breathing, some are not. All 16 of them have, DIED basically.

Last night, I Did a 50% water change on my 180 gallon. They all looked fine. The temperature was a bit cold though, about 65F. I took out my two canisters to have them cleaned, and didn't put them back, but I had two strong powerheads to make agitation on the surface.

Now they're all dead.

What now. Back to goldfish?


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

aa


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

aaa


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

aaa


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

did you check your water parameters? do you think they ran out of oxygen? dude I am sorry but try to save the remaining pack


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

50% water change is fairly large. Did you add water conditioner/chlorine remover? Did you feed them a lot? You canisters probably lost a lot of effectiveness since you removed all of the bacteria.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

omg.................this is horrible


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

No dechlorinator.

But this shouldn't be a problem, because this never happened before.

BTW: Yesterday was the first day that I installed my DIY CO2 system...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

A 50% water change is huge...I wouldnt mind betting that this had something to do with it!

Are some still alive? Also are the ones on thier sides at the bottom definitly dead? I would get some buckets set-up and see if you can revive them!


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

I bet they ran out of oxygen, you turned off your canister filters. At night plants absorb oxygen and you stated you where pumping co2 into the tank. Turn the canisters back on and lower the water level so you can oxgenate the water. I would hurry though.








Trust me on this, this happened to me but I was lucky and caught it.


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

Wow that really sucks








try to save the remaining p's


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Sorry to hear that, that's horrible









I don't think it comes from a lack of oxygen. 2 powerheads might have been enough. Did you check you Ph level ? Cause CO2 can have dramatic consequences, especially at the beginning. It happened to me once with a DIY system and I've almost lost all my fish cause my ph drop from 7.2 to 5.5 in less than 2 days !

That kind of systems must be used very carefully (even regular ones)


----------



## mesx7828 (Mar 3, 2004)

damn, that sucks. I will say a prayer for the remaining fish, hoping they make it, nice tank


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

damn sorry to hear. were they all reds? if so dont worrie u can find them in the grocery store next to the cereal around here


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

You know whats funny?

Even the MINNOW died.

ANd you know Minnows, they are very hardy fish.

I better check my PH..


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

ViBE said:


> BTW: Yesterday was the first day that I installed my DIY CO2 system...


 This was a big factor. Do you have a lot of plants. Plants respire at night and they actually use oxygen and produce CO2 at this time. This coupled with the additional CO2 you were pumping into the tank may have caused this. The power heads did not move enough water to compensate for the O2 depletion. This is my guess.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

A few things. 65F is WAY too cold. True they can survive in it but the stress of living at this temperature is way too much. On top of that, a 50% water change was a bit extreme and potentially threw off the delicate balance of nitrifying bacteria (coupled with the lack of canisters).

Also, check your PH. CO2 injection leads to a drop (I think) in PH.

If you continue in this hobby in the future I recommend a few things:

** Never, ever, ever leave your filters off unless your cleaning them....and only clean them in established tank water!

** ALWAYS use dechlorinator

** Unless there is a serious problem in the tank stick to 25%-30% water changes

** ALWAYS keep at a constant temperature 75-82.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

wow thats bad it soundslikr the temp and no decholiners thats done it sh*t that really sucks


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

OK. I know what happened.

People, please forgive me for being an idiot.

Last night, water change, 50%, from 79F to 59F.

PH last night was at 7.1 and because of the DIY CO2 system, it dropped to 6.6

All of this equaled the death of 10 RBP piranhas.










Sigh.


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

asdf


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm sorry for your unfortunate loss. Don't get down, we have all made mistakes that have cost us.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Yikes!!! that's horrible news. I hope you have better luck in the future.

Joe


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Don't go out of the hobby just because of this though!

Get down to your LFS and buy 10 more little RBP's and watch them grow! Or it could be the chance to get a shoal of different Pygos!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I doubt the PH crash did it.... keeping them at those frozen temperatures for the extend period of time did them in. Always remember to try and match the temperature of your water in all new water going in.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

sorry to hear about that


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

for whats its worth they had awesome color sorry for you tragedy







Where do you live I will donate some of mine if you want more but are unable to get them. Let me know.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

that sucks man, im pretty new to this, im readin as much as possible, cyclin my tank now, pickin a 5" gold spilo, and thats what im scared for, especialy at what these fish cost here in canada...


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

My problem is like this.

I put water straight from my hose to my tank.

The water from the hose is very cold, but what can I do? The tank is wayyy too big to be moving buckets around.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

ViBE said:


> My problem is like this.
> 
> I put water straight from my hose to my tank.
> 
> The water from the hose is very cold, but what can I do? The tank is wayyy too big to be moving buckets around.


 do a few smaller water changes a few times a week instead of one large one. This way you can do it with buckets and control the temp of the water somewhat!


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

yes goldfish!! you killed those poor fish!! you are only allowed to have goldfish now!!!


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Damn bro that sucks. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

PARANHAZ69 said:


> yes goldfish!! you killed those poor fish!! you are only allowed to have goldfish now!!!


 dude give him a break.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

sorry too here that vibe i do think it was a combination of a few things though that killed them as a 50% water change on its own would have practically no effect on your p's i did plenty 50% water changes with my p's with no problems.
i do 2 x 50% water changes a week with the fish i have now but i think it was temp ph and probably stress to with these as for lack of oxygen with the temp that cold i dont think it would have been a contributing factor but you live and learn so get back into it get more p's or other fish
dixon


----------



## Davoo (Jan 30, 2004)

That sucks bro. I'd buy a Python and load the water from your sink with no buckets.


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

Something went wrong with CO2, and simply I don't think 50% change would have done it alone, its the fact no DECHLOR. was added and the 65 degree thing is that main cause.

Sorry my man


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Its hard to say what the exact reason why they died. I do 50% waterchange twice a week and had no problems. The reason I do such a big waterchange is because the fish I feed they are very messy and leave a lot of debris.

The cold water could be the reason but theres been a few times my tank has hit 65 degrees for week when my heater busted and I didn't know. I don't know how much ph played a factor because thats not too much of a change, where they will die.

Sorry for your lost. Better luck next time.


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm really sorry for your loss. I made tonnes of mistakes with my first fish tank and killed lots of community fish, cichlids, and even a couple of red bellies. I think all the posts here have covered all the potential things that killed your fish, but you have to use this as motivation to learn all that you can and be the best hobbyist you can the second time round.

It takes alot balls to share a mistake like that with the entire website and I commend your courage









Now set your tank parameters up perfectly and get yourself some more Ps









Joe


----------



## blackinWA (Dec 4, 2003)

get an extension for your sink for your water changes. you can add as much hose as you want to reach your tank and it works wonderfully for cleaning and filling the tanks


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

ViBE said:


> OK. I know what happened.
> 
> People, please forgive me for being an idiot.
> 
> ...


 Honest mistake. They are only reds so go out and get some more fish and get busy enjoying the hobby.


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

Im sorry to hear about this, dont let this get you out of the hobby though. It's a tough loss, but after this you'll have learned an important lesson and won't make the same mistake again


----------



## wildcat (Mar 21, 2004)

sorry for your news dude next time fill your bath &heat water first


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

ViBE said:


> My problem is like this.
> 
> I put water straight from my hose to my tank.
> 
> The water from the hose is very cold, but what can I do? The tank is wayyy too big to be moving buckets around.


 i can put my hose on my shower,
for warm water


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

sorry for the lost dude....but don't be down...just pick up where you left off and you be find....get some more reds and be more careful next time


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

use your kettel to heat the water and use big buckes dont use hose stright in you need to trat the water befor it goes in


----------



## transam97 (Mar 25, 2004)

sorry abuut the loss man that sucks.What are your plans now I would recommend a mixed pygo tank their badass go with caribe and a piraya is a must have.


----------



## ttman (Jan 14, 2003)

andymel said:


> Plants respire at night and they actually use oxygen and produce CO2 at this time.


 1st time I heard of this... got any links?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Sorry abouit you loss. I hate seeing these kinds of threads


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Damn that really sucks, sorry for your loss.

Since the water from your hose is really cold, you should get a 5 gallon bucket and fill it up with extremely hot water from your bath and pour it in slowly while the hose is filling up the tank, that way it mixes the hot and cold together.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

VIBE for the 10000's times please (I beg you) add de-chlorinator to your water - man I will even buy it for you; I use Chlor-OUT which is $3 and lasts me 1-2 months.

Also please note everything Xenon said, and follow his instructions in the future. This really upsets me as 6 of these reds were previously mine and they had the most beautiful colors for their size.

Sorry for your loss, but the truth is it was your fault..you have my on your msn list, if you needed emergency replies always msg me I am almost 24/7 on my computer


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

ttman said:


> andymel said:
> 
> 
> > Plants respire at night and they actually use oxygen and produce CO2 at this time.
> ...


 Photosynthesis and respiration can be viewed as opposing processes, i.e. photosynthesisproduces oxygen from water, and uses energy to produce carbohydrates from CO2, while respiration consumes oxygen and produces water while liberating energy fom carbohdrates andproducing CO2. If both processes were taking place in the same tissues then a feudal cyclewould be established. However, photosynthesis only takes place in the light in tissues thatcontain chloroplasts and chlorophyll. Most green tissues do also contain mitochondria, but the mitochondria function in respiration primarily only in the dark. Thus, respiration is typicallyused only in nonphotosynthetic tissues and in the dark as a means of generating energy from carbohydrates.

Probably more than you want to know about respiration in plants...


----------

